# Is Toad style still in existence?



## Nitedragon89

Hello, I was wondering if there still is a toad style in the world? I know there was a toad style long ago in china.


----------



## Steve

Nitedragon89 said:


> Hello, I was wondering if there still is a toad style in the world? I know there was a toad style long ago in china.


Is there some kind of intensive tongue conditioning involved?


----------



## Nitedragon89

stevebjj said:


> Is there some kind of intensive tongue conditioning involved?



No it does not involve tongue conditiong


----------



## Xue Sheng

I have never heard of it as a legitimate CMA style new or old.

How do you know there was a toad style long ago in china? What is your source?

And please tell me you didn't get this from the Five Deadly Venoms, if so it&#8217;s a movie.


----------



## Nitedragon89

I have heard of their being forms of toad stlye from long ago, was trying to figure if their is in actual style, don't get me wrong did not take it from 5 deadly venoms, even tho I have seen the movie and it is a great classic.


----------



## JBrainard

I think they had Toad style in Kung Fu Hussle


----------



## Nitedragon89

Haha yes that too but I don't know if that was just fake or an actual style if anyone has any information on this style id like to know if it still in use or a dead style.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Nitedragon89 said:


> I have heard of their being forms of toad stlye from long ago, was trying to figure if their is in actual style, don't get me wrong did not take it from 5 deadly venoms, even tho I have seen the movie and it is a great classic.


 
All I can say is I have never heard of it in TCMA.

I did read somewhere about a there being possible contemporary Wushu form called toad form but even there I am not sure.


----------



## Nitedragon89

Well thank you for your input on this Xue, also was wondering what style of CMA do you practice?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Nitedragon89 said:


> Well thank you for your input on this Xue, also was wondering what style of CMA do you practice?


 
Its in my profile.


----------



## Nitedragon89

Ahh chen taijii very interesting indeed, how many years have you practiced it?


----------



## Xue Sheng

I just returned to Chen after a very long break due to lack of a sifu. 

Chen Laojia Yilu then many years of traditional Yang style and then back to Chen


----------



## Steve

I do remember seeing a youtube video on toad style cma, but I am not sure whether it was serious or meant in jest.  It looked a little silly to me, but I'm not the target audience.


----------



## Nitedragon89

Interesting it probably is just a joke.


----------



## Tames D

Nitedragon89 said:


> Interesting it probably is just a joke.


 You can file it under Crab Kung Fu.


----------



## Nitedragon89

heh thanks


----------



## Formosa Neijia

Nitedragon89 said:


> Hello, I was wondering if there still is a toad style in the world? I know there was a toad style long ago in china.



More BS. What are you, 12 years old? 

Why don't you stop getting your info from stupid video games and movies and get your butt on the training floor?


----------



## JustAVisitor

I remember reading about a toad style and a bat style in this novel: "The Wandering Taoist" by Deng Ming-Dao. Is it based on real knowledge? I have no idea.


----------



## Steve

This is the youtube video I was thinking of:

[yt]Vkf04dnaLvE[/yt]

Direct Link


----------



## Jade Tigress

Please stick to discussing the topic and refrain from personal insults. Personal insults violate board posting rules.

I've never heard of toad style kung fu. I think alot of things like that are meant as jokes off the other animal styles. "Is toad style still in existence?" I'm thinkin was it _ever_ in existence.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I have never heard of Toad Style except on Kung Fu Hustle.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I have never heard of Toad Style except on Kung Fu Hustle.


 
You can find it in an old Hong Kong Kungfu movie called the Five Deadly Venoms too.

My guess, it was never a real Traditional CMA style and it is an invention that either popped up for performance Wushu or popped up for performance Wushu based on a movie.

Look at just about any CMA style and you will see animal forms and complete styles dedicated to those animals. However in most cases they tend to be repeats of the same animal name. Multiple styles have crane, bear, dragon, eagle, etc. I have not seen a CMA style with any posture called toad or frog. This does not mean that there is not one, there are a lot of CMA styles that I have not seen.

But if toad style ever were a real style and I highly doubt that it was, look at it this way; it is not longer in existence which generally means in the CMA world that it was not all that effective.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar

Xue Sheng said:


> I have never heard of it as a legitimate CMA style new or old.
> 
> How do you know there was a toad style long ago in china? What is your source?
> 
> And please tell me you didn't get this from the Five Deadly Venoms, if so its a movie.


 
You asked the all important question before I could again!  %-}


----------



## bowser666

QUI-GON said:


> You can file it under Crab Kung Fu.




ROFL   you totally beat me to that one.  I was about to say uh oh,  here is another "crab Kung Fu " thread.  Lol , getting styles from video games and what not     I actually laughed out loud at your post. Too funny !!


----------



## Nitedragon89

Yea dude no need to get personal was just wondering already from my assumptions, I could already tell there wasn't a style proabably was just wondering if anyone actually ever heard about it.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar

Nitedragon89 said:


> Yea dude no need to get personal was just wondering already from my assumptions, I could already tell there wasn't a style proabably was just wondering if anyone actually ever heard about it.


 
Are you sure?



Nitedragon89 said:


> Hello, I was wondering if there still is a toad style in the world? I know there was a toad style long ago in china.


 
:mst:


----------



## ggg214

first time to hear the style is in reading a kung fu novel called &#23556;&#38613;&#33521;&#38596;&#20256;, written by famous Wu Xia writter JIN YONG.
but in real world, i have never heard any one training this.
hard to imagine how to use this in real fight!


----------



## Xue Sheng

I believe stevenbjj already alluded to this, but I imagine a well trained Toad stylist could give someone a SERIOUS tongue lashing 

Sorry I could no longer resist, I just HAD to say it :uhyeah:


----------



## yak sao

I think I heard where the last practitioner of this style croaked.


----------



## TheToadIsReal

It does exist and I made this account just to prove it, It's name is Qīngwā quán (Frog Fist) and currently has only 8 practitioners and will probably be gone within the next 50 years. ANY VIDEO YOU SEE OF IT IS FAKE! People love to say they know it then they just dance like a frog. THE REAL VIDEO is performed only once by one of the 8 practitioners: Xie Huai Cheng. And I have the link right here: 



 . The forms you see in movies are of course imitations.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I prefer the beast from Kung Fu Hustle


----------



## jks9199

TheToadIsReal said:


> It does exist and I made this account just to prove it, It's name is Qīngwā quán (Frog Fist) and currently has only 8 practitioners and will probably be gone within the next 50 years. ANY VIDEO YOU SEE OF IT IS FAKE! People love to say they know it then they just dance like a frog. THE REAL VIDEO is performed only once by one of the 8 practitioners: Xie Huai Cheng. And I have the link right here:
> 
> 
> 
> . The forms you see in movies are of course imitations.


Can you share some more information?  What are the characteristics?  Are they not teaching it anymore, and deliberately letting the style die out, or just having trouble recruiting new students for some reason?


----------



## Martial D




----------



## Xue Sheng

Toad style appears to be more Modern Wushu than traditional Wushu


----------



## VPT

Tames D said:


> You can file it under Crab Kung Fu.



Crab Kungfu actually exists...


----------

